# beginner combo suggestions



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I would suggest on going down to your local fly shop and ask them. Demo some rods and see what works for you. My only suggestion is that a good quality rod is more important that a good reel. Good Luck


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

X2, cast as many rods as you can get your hands on.  The Florida fly Fishing Conclave is coming up.  I'd advise you to go. http://fff-florida.org/expo.htm  There will be reps from several rod companies there and you should have the opportunity to cast to your hearts content.  There will also be casting demos and classes )some hands on I believe).  Really, go if you can.  Price sure is right ($10).


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Dude. I have a Sage SP 8wt that comes with a gold cup reel and Scientific angler mastery series taper line. I am asking $300 for it. I will ship it to you if you want. We can work that out. It is listed here in the classified section with photos. Perfect for you.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1282232038


----------



## Taterides (Nov 10, 2008)

I would be all over aaronshore's deal.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Dude, if you're a student at UM, then definitely cross the street and check out the Fly Shop of Miami. lol
It's on US1 and 67th.
It's right by the campus.
I'd say walking distance. 

But if you want, hit me up we can go slay some peas on fly.
I have a few reels, only one rod right now.
Both of my 5wt's broke, and my buddy broke my back up 8wt that I had lent him since he had broke his 8wt.

But he said he's going to buy me an 8wt and a 5wt next week for breaking two of my rods.

But anyway, if you want something cheap that's good to learn.
Some might say otherwise, but the Dogwood Canyon flyrod from BPS is a good beginners rod.
It's $59.99, and casts great.
Good construction, and great feel.
Not as great as some of these others, but it gives you a feel for it.

You can pick up a cheap Reddinton "Red.Fly2" reel for around $60.
It might not be big and flashy, but I have caught multiple bones on one, and my buddy also caught multiple bones on his red.fly2.


For my peacock setup I'm thinking of going 5wt dogwood canyon rod and a 5wt hobbs creek, or red.fly2.

But since my current 5wt broke, I've been using my 8wt for everything.
My main combo right now is an 8wt TFO Pro rod with an Orvis Battenkill 6-8wt with 8wt line.

I really like the Wulff fly line. 
Going to put that on my 8wt.


Although if you want to spend a little more, I'd look into the TFO TICR.
It's a nice rod.
Feels great, and if I remember correctly it's around $200.
Also, Ashley had posted some Ross fly reels for a great price over at Don's Bait and Tackle. 

But if you plan on using the same combo for peas and for saltwater species, I'd say go with an 8wt, or 7wt. 

Should be able to fare nicely with the peas, freshy snook and tarpon, as well as bones and reds.


----------



## Shallowfly (Dec 16, 2006)

Check out Allen Fly fishing web site for the reel. Email him and ask him if he has any specials on his Alpha series reel. I bought a 6 wt reel from him some months back and the reel is great and the price was even better. Its not the listed price if he is still doing specials so e-mail him and ask and check out the reel quality on the website. Its mail order per say PayPal and he mails it to you; good small company.

Rods I would do a 4 piece with a tube. Saves alot of broken rods and easy to keep in your car or safely put away in the boat and again not get broken. Alen may also have rods now although I have not used one of his. My prefence for a rod is the TFO series, again a 4 piece is the only thing I would buy. TFO has a lifetime warranty, you send a copy of the receipt and $20.00 or $25.00 (cant remember) with the broken rod and they replace it. Again, this is a lifetime warranty. I broke one of mine a year ago and two weeks later I had my replacement, good quality rods and a great warranty.

Have fun.....


----------



## floridanative1028 (May 30, 2009)

http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/cpoint201/category.htm?categoryId=18099&catalogStyleId=528

How about this?


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

> Rods I would do a 4 piece with a tube. Saves alot of broken rods and easy to keep in your car or safely put away in the boat and again not get broken.  TFO has a lifetime warranty, you send a copy of the receipt and $20.00 or $25.00 (cant remember) with the broken rod and they replace it. Again, this is a lifetime warranty.


X2 on the four piece rods.

Warranty is $25, that includes shipping back to you.  Just send in the rod pieces, they don't care if it has tire tracks on it.  They will replace sections or the whole rod as needed.  One tip, if you break a rod guide etc, get it fixed local if it is cheaper.  I had a rod guide  insert pop out on me and it was $5 to replace the guide locally, saved $20.

If you are willing to spend $200 on a new rod, also look at an NXT combo from TFO.  That includes rod, reel, backing, fly line, and it may even have a leader (don't recall).  Not a premium fly line, but it will get you on the water.  Check the connections.  I put one together a while back and it was a good deal especially for fresh water and 95% of the saltwater fish you are likely to catch.  For hard, long running fish like bonefish, I don't know how well it might work.  By then you will have come over to the dark side and will want one of everything anyway. 

Again, get out and cast rods (FF expo hint hint).  I love the TiCr-X series better than the TiCr series, I don't like the Axiom as much even though it is a "newer" series.  I have no issues with the Professional series and own 5-6 of them.  All a matter of choice and your casting style.  Arronshore's deal sounds like a good one, see if you can cast it or another first.  Sage makes some very very fine rods.  

Oh and don't be embarrassed about your casting when you go to test a rod, everyone was new once.  Fly shop owners all know this.  You may be able to get a rudimentary lesson in the process.  I think BPS has some free lessons as well?

Swamp

ETA Paint It Black mentioned Orvis reels, I own a couple of the mid-arbor reels, I can recommend them and at $120-$150 (been a while, check that) it's a good deal.


----------



## SOBX (Sep 29, 2009)

The NXT combos from TFO are quite decent and cast well for a person getting into the sport. The price for everything but a few flies is certainly within your budget and if you really enjoy the sport, it can be a nice backup rig when you decide you may want something a little more to your liking!


Good Fishing!!!


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I have a sweet deal going on this week for my rod and reel. Check it out.


----------



## mcA896 (Oct 19, 2010)

If you can, spring for a large arbor reel. It's worlds easier to pick up line that would otherwise be falling slack when you've got a big fish charging straight for you.


One thing to think about, with fly fishing like any other sport/hobby/obsession, is the better you get, the more $$ you'll spend. So, get good gear to begin with, and you'll keep it longer and end up saving money in the long run. Find a slow-mid action mid flex rod with a weight forward line, in the 8-9 wt. range. This will be forgiving enough for you to learn on but not quite a limp noodle. You may not blast 100 ft. double hauls through a 15 kt. wind with your first combo, but it's a stepping stone. TFO Pro series, Sage Launch (I think discontinued), Redington, Albright GP are all great beginner rods. 

Check out Albright Tackle, www.albrighttackle.com

They always have closeout sales going on. Right now they have stuff at 80% off. The owner is a great guy as well, I believe he was one of the founders of Redington. It's rare to find a company these days where the OWNER will actually return your call to help you place an order. Albright does just that however.


I use their GPX reel and it shows no signs of slowing down after 2 years of constant immersion in saltwater and big stripers/gorilla blues making the drag sing! I got it for under $200 I think. Large arbor as well.


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

As posted before if your in the MIA hit up David at The Fly Shop of Miami they can hook you up with gear and some casting lessons so you don't start out with bad habits.


----------



## fishfixdotcom (Aug 12, 2010)

Bone,

Honestly, I'd take a look at the Sage Largemouth Bass rod. It's so easy to cast, gives you a wide range of species that it can handle, and is really well priced. People catch everything from giant gills to peacock to baby tarpon on it.

Definitely hit up David at fly shop of Miami. He's great.

Also, if you want, I'd be happy to take you along fly fishing with me anytime or just answer any questions you have about fly fishing. Just PM me.


----------



## Bill_Nosan (Dec 14, 2008)

I would be all over the Sage SP, posted above.


----------



## kevino2987 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'd second the recommendation for a Sage Largemouth (or Smallmouth). These rods are so easy to cast it's not even funny. 

I got the largemouth a couple of years ago as a gift from my wife. Wish I would have started out with one of those rods (230 gr, 290 gr, 330 gr). I think it definitely would have helped me as a beginnier. All three models are a fun/easy to fish with.

Mine gets used for lmb up here in NC. Every now and then I'll hook into a pickerel. 

I keep dreaming that one of these days I'll get down to the Everglades to chase some lmbs, peacocks and snook. One of these days.....


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a brand new Colton Tradewinds 7wt. (Blue) and a used Ross Cimarron 4 (7-8wt) that I'm selling for $200.  I will throw in a Teeny "Flip Pallot" 7wt floating line in the deal if you want it.

I have other flyrods and reels listed in the For Sale section.  Check it out http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1291776226

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

have any of you guys tried the Okuma fly reels ?? i love em and they are really nice for the money ive had one of their sierra 7/8 size reels for about 8 years now and it works like its brand new ( im really really rough on my stuff too btw) has a waterproof drag and freespools forward via a sprag clutch and the drags adjustable in reverse i checked and ebay has em for 39.99 with free shipping their spinning reels are really nice too ive yet to tear one of them up either
ive had nice penns and shimanos but they just dont hold up to the abuse i.e. not rinsing them when i should and dunking them in the saltwater or catching fish too large for the reel i wiped out the gears in my shimano 3500 baitrunner catching blues in the surf like that and i was only using 15lb test mono
all that fancy expensive stuff is nice but okuma for the money is one of the highest quality, smoothest reels ive ever owned


----------



## levip (Dec 4, 2010)

oh and if your looking for a good book on how to fly fish "flyfishing for dummies" was very informative had me doublehauling all the flyline off my reel in no time


----------

